# Tutorials.de ruft Acrobat Reader auf



## Konstantin Gross (6. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
wenn ich auf Tutorials.de draufgehe öffnet sich mein Adobe Acrobat Reader und das dauert erstmal danach kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

Could not find Acrobat External Window Handler.

Was kann das sein? Das kommt nur bei Tutorials.de. Und nur auf der Startseite.


----------



## Konstantin Gross (6. Februar 2004)

Weiß den niemand einen Rat? Das ist nämlich echt ätzend wenn der Reader startet.


----------



## Lord-Lance (6. Februar 2004)

Hmm, also meiner Meinung nach wird da auf der Startseite von Tutorials.de ein JavaScript gestartet das eine Acrobat Reader Detection macht (bin nicht JS spezialist, aber es könnte sein). Evtl. hat das damit einen zusammenhang. 
Oder du hast einen Dateitypen mit dem Acrobat Reader verknüpft?

Gruss
Lance


----------



## Konstantin Gross (6. Februar 2004)

Also eigentlich habe ich nix am meinem Reader geändert. Eines Tages (vor 2 Tagen  ) wurde aufeinmal der Reader gestartet. Und da ich nix geändert habe kann ich es mir nicht erklären.


----------



## patrickpaulsen (6. Februar 2004)

Sorry, aber das hab ich noch nie gehört!

Geh doch mal z.B. auf Festplatte C: ... oben dann auf Extras/Ordneroptionen/Dateitypen und schau nach dem Reader... bzw schau nach, was für Dateien damit geöffnet werden sollen!

Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen, ausser .... muhahaha


----------



## Konstantin Gross (6. Februar 2004)

Ich konnte nix verdächtiges entdecken, naja lustig ist das nicht, wenn man auf die Hauptseite von Tutorials.de geht öffnet sich immer der Reader, ich muss so schnell wie möglich von der Hauptseite runter dann kommt er nicht  aber trotzdem nervt es


----------



## Dario Linsky (6. Februar 2004)

An der Seite hier liegt's nicht, sonst hätten andere das Problem auch. Hast Du vielleicht irgendwelche Adware (oder gar schlimmeres) auf Deinem Rechner, dass da immer ein PDF-Dokument aus dem Internet geladen werden soll?

Eine falsche Zuordnung von Dateinamenserweiterungen wird's wohl eher nicht sein, denn es wird ja nichts runtergeladen. (?)

Im alleräussersten Zweifelsfall solltest Du einfach mal mit einem anderen Browser ausprobieren, ob das Problem damit auch besteht.


----------



## patrickpaulsen (6. Februar 2004)

Sorry... hät ja sein können.... wat weiß ich denn schon!


----------



## Konstantin Gross (7. Februar 2004)

Ok danke für die Info, die werde ich später mal probieren habe gerade andere Dinge zu tun (Desert Combat 0.7 downloaden)


----------



## BlaBla-HH (7. Februar 2004)

*zuCounterfeitlach*

Das ist bestimmt eine anstrengende Aufgabe, dem Download zuzuschauen!


----------



## fthomma (12. März 2005)

Hallöle!

Das Problem scheint komplexer zu sein, bzw. die Fehlermeldung ist nicht präzise genug.

Ich habe das Problem auch gehabt. Die bei mir erfolgreiche Lösung weicht jedoch völlig von allen anderen im Internet ab womit es viele Auslöser zu geben scheint.

Das war so:Ich hatte auf meinem Notebokk einen Acrobat 5.0 und einen Acrobat Reader 6.0 der  bei irgendeiner Installation mitinstalliert wurde. Ab da wurde der WebClient der 6er Version genutzt sobald ich ein PDF in Internet gewählt hatte.

Ichhabe dann den 6er Reader deinstalliert und hatte ab da nur ein rotes "X" statt einem PDF: Kurzfristig lies sih das umgehen indem ich in den Einstellungen des Acrobat 5 den Haken bei "PDF in Browser anzeigen" entfernt hatte. Allerdings wurde das PDF in einem separaten Acrobat Fenster geöffnet. In der Add-On Verwaltung des Internet Explorers war keines geladen, welches einen Rückschluß  auf  zulies. Deshalb habe ich dann mit regsrv32 die OCX-Dateien neu registriert:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\>regsvr32 "C:\programme\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Acrobat\ActiveX\pdf.ocx"

C:\>regsvr32 "C:\programme\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx"

C:\>


Ab da hatte ich dann den beschriebenen Fehler: "Acrobat External Window Handler nicht gefunden". Ich gehe davon aus, dass ein Eintrag in der Registry falsch ist und auf die nicht mehr vorhandene Installation des 6er Readers verweist. Deshalb habe ich dann RegClean laufen lassen und siehe da: Alles in Ordnung.

Vielleicht hilft das- oder Teile davon weiter.

Grüße


----------

